# --Dial-up connection box keeps appearing



## mrfixituk (Mar 29, 2002)

How can I stop the dial-up connection box appearing which it does on regular occassions? For instance it appears on my desk top once windows has finished booting up


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Hi mrfixituk,
Go to start, settings, controlpanel, click on internet options, Click on connections. See if the box "never dial a connection " is checked. If not check it. See if that works.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

If that solves the problem very good.

If not then go to this site and download the program Startup list and post back with the results -

http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/index.html


----------



## mrfixituk (Mar 29, 2002)

Downloaded startup programme. It looks all "Greek" to me in notepad


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

GREEK! Thats the first time I've heard that. Post the contents here and may be we can look at them too. Copy and paste the contents in the post here.


----------



## mrfixituk (Mar 29, 2002)

It's just Brit lingo!StartupList report, 16/09/02, 19:36:59
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EPSON\EBAPI\SAGENT2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\PTSNOOP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATIPTAAA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INCREDIMAIL\BIN\INCREDIMAIL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\EVNTSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSWHEEL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TEXTBRIDGE CLASSIC 2.0\BIN\INSTANTACCESS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CD-WRITER PLUS\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ICQ\NDETECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER\MSMSGS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NET2PHONE COMMCENTER\COMMCTR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TWAIN_32\600CU\WATCH.EXE
C:\AOL 5.0\AOLTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EXIF LAUNCHER\QUICKDCF.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\AOL 5.0\WAOL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
Watch.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\TWAIN_32\600CU\WATCH.exe
AOL 5.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\AOL 5.0\aoltray.exe
RealDownload.lnk = C:\Program Files\Real\RealDownload\REALDOWNLOAD.EXE
Exif Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Exif Launcher\QuickDCF.exe
EPSON Status Monitor 3 Environment Check 2.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_SRCV02.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = c:\windows\taskmon.exe
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
Netline User = C:\netchk.exe
ATIGART = c:\ati\gart\atigart.exe
AtiCwd32 = Aticwd32.exe
AtiQiPcl = AtiQiPcl.exe
POINTER = C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\point32.exe
EnsoniqMixer = starter.exe
AtiPTA = Atiptaaa.exe
Internet Registration = c:\program files\internet explorer\connection wizard\netcheck.exe
IncrediMail = C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IncrediMail.exe /c
LoadQM = loadqm.exe
TkBellExe = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot
RegShave = C:\Progra~1\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /autorun
InstantAccess = C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\INSTAN~1.EXE /h
RegisterDropHandler = C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\REGIST~1.EXE
StillImageMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
Adaptec DirectCD = C:\PROGRA~1\CD-WRI~1\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe
SAgent2ExePath = C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
RegisterDropHandler = C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\REGIST~1.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Taskbar Display Controls = RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
Mirabilis ICQ = C:\Program Files\ICQ\NDetect.exe
MSMSGS = C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe /background
CommCtr = C:\PROGRA~1\NET2PH~2\CommCtr.exe -auto

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .EXE:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .COM:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\comfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .BAT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .PIF:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .SCR:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\scrfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" /S

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .HTA:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htafile\shell\open\command

(Default) = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSHTA.EXE "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}]
StubPath = c:\windows\SYSTEM\ie4uinit.exe

[>PerUser_MSN_Clean]
StubPath = c:\windows\msnmgsr1.exe

[PerUser_LinkBar_URLs]
StubPath = c:\windows\COMMAND\sulfnbk.exe /L

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}]
StubPath = "C:\PROGRA~1\OUTLOO~1\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:WIN9X /user /install

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}]
StubPath = "C:\PROGRA~1\OUTLOO~1\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:WIN9X /user /install

[>IEPerUser]
StubPath = RUNDLL32.EXE IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=PTSNOOP.EXE
run=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\FLYING~2.SCR

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 16/9/2002, 18:51:40)

[RENAME]
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ASPIENUM.VXD=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ADP2171.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IOSUBSYS\APIX.VXD=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IOSUBSYS\ADP2170.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINASPI.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ADP2172.TMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\WININIT.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WNASPI32.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ADP2173.TMP
c:\windows\system\cdr4dll.dll=c:\windows\system\cdr4dll.tmp
c:\windows\system\winaspi.dll=c:\windows\system\winaspi.tmp
c:\windows\system\wnaspi32.dll=c:\windows\system\wnaspi32.tmp
c:\windows\system\iosubsys\apix.vxd=c:\windows\system\iosubsys\apix.tmp
c:\windows\system\aspienum.vxd=c:\windows\system\aspienum.tmp
c:\windows\system\cdr4dll.dll=c:\windows\system\cdr4dll.tmp
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP0.DIR\EXTLIC~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLIC~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP0.DIR\TSLOG.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP0.DIR\HPSETUP.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP0.DIR\SULAUNCH.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP0.DIR\1C3A33.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_INS576._MP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\ZDATAI5.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_WUTL50.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_INS0432._MP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_INZ0432._MP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_WUTL95.DLL

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

@ECHO OFF
REM == Please Do not modify the next line ==
CALL C:\WINDOWS\RECOVERY\CHECK.BAT
REM ========================================
LH C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\MOUSE
LH keyb uk,,c:\windows\COMMAND\keyboard.sys
GOTO %CONFIG%
:1
SET BLASTER=A220 I7 D1 T2
SET SNDSCAPE=C:\WINDOWS
C:\PROGRA~1\CREATIVE\CTSND\DOSDRV\APINIT.COM
GOTO WIN
:2
:2A
SET BLASTER=A220 I7 D1 T2
SET SNDSCAPE=C:\WINDOWS
C:\PROGRA~1\CREATIVE\CTSND\DOSDRV\APINIT.COM
LH C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\MSCDEX.EXE /D:CD-ROM /M:10
GOTO END
:2B
SET BLASTER=A220 I7 D1 T2
SET SNDSCAPE=C:\WINDOWS
C:\PROGRA~1\CREATIVE\CTSND\DOSDRV\APINIT.COM
LH C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\MSCDEX.EXE /D:CD-ROM /M:10
GOTO END
:2C
SET BLASTER=A220 I7 D1 T2
SET SNDSCAPE=C:\WINDOWS
C:\PROGRA~1\CREATIVE\CTSND\DOSDRV\APINIT.COM
LH C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\MSCDEX.EXE /D:CD-ROM /M:10
GOTO END
:END
LH COMMAND /K
:WIN

--------------------------------------------------

C:\CONFIG.SYS listing:

DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS
DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\EMM386.EXE NOEMS 
DOS=HIGH,UMB
DEVICEHIGH=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\VIDE-CDD.SYS /D:CD-ROM
COUNTRY=044,850,C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\COUNTRY.SYS

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\DOSSTART.BAT listing:

C:\PROGRA~1\CREATIVE\CTSND\DOSDRV\APINIT
@echo off
LH C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\MSCDEX.EXE /D:CD-ROM /M:10
echo.
cls
echo To return to Windows, please type EXIT then press enter.

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: *Registry key not found*
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: *Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NZDD.DLL - {EBCDDA60-2A68-11D3-8A43-0060083CFB9C}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
Maintenance-Defragment programs.job
Maintenance-ScanDisk.job
Maintenance-Disk cleanup.job
Maintenance Wizard.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Google Activate]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLENAV.DLL
CODEBASE = http://toolbar.google.com/data/en/deleon/1.1.60-deleon/GoogleNav.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[PWMediaSendControl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\PWACTIVEXIMGCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://216.249.24.140/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB

[YInstStarter Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YINSTHELPER.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 11,734 bytes
Report generated in 0.341 seconds

StartupList version: 1.31.0
Started from: C:\MY DOCUMENTS\STARTUPLIST.EXE

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

First of all there is a lot of unnecessary porgrams loading at windows startup. Disable them and see what happens.

Start->Run->msconfig [enter]

Click on Startup tab and uncheck these items from the list -

Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE 
Watch.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\TWAIN_32\600CU\WATCH.exe 
AOL 5.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\AOL 5.0\aoltray.exe 
RealDownload.lnk = C:\Program Files\Real\RealDownload\REALDOWNLOAD.EXE 
Exif Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Exif Launcher\QuickDCF.exe
(if you use your USB device(s) regularly then leave this one alone)

*Netline User = C:\netchk.exe* - This could be the cause for the dialup box to pop up all the time.

Internet Registration = c:\program files\internet explorer\connection wizard\netcheck.exe - This one too
IncrediMail = C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IncrediMail.exe /c 
TkBellExe = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot
RegShave = C:\Progra~1\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /autorun 
InstantAccess = C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\INSTAN~1.EXE /h 
RegisterDropHandler = C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\REGIST~1.EXE 
Adaptec DirectCD = C:\PROGRA~1\CD-WRI~1\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE

Try disabling these and see if that helps.


----------



## lobo201 (Sep 30, 2002)

I just installed a router and every time i start something that requires access to a connection it looks
like it doesn't see my connection to DSL and the "Dial-up connection" keeps poping up. I changed the
set up to "never dial a connection" but it keeps resetting itself to "always..." . I tried several times
but the same results. In my dial-up networking folder i have a set up for a dial up connection that i use 
to connect via IPRS via modem as back up.
Any ideas of how to stop that window from poping up? again, I try to disable but the damm windows 
keeps coming back.
These started when i installed the router. Their recommendation is the obvious one to changed the 
settings but like i said before after changing to "never ..." then "apply" and "ok" it is back.
also using NN I changed the settings and still returns...
Any help is appreciated...


----------

